# Mit Java Online games programmieren ?



## Sebi (25. Apr 2010)

Hallo Leute ich habe Anfänger kentnisse in Java 
und will mich auf den bereich online games spiziealisieren
ich will vom Anfänger zum Profi hoch arbeiten denn kein Meister fällt
vom Himmel und ich muss zugeben das ich null Ahnung habe 
wie ich anfangen soll also wenn ihr also vorschläge habt dann schreibt mir 

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir Antworten auf diese Fragen geben

-Welche Engine brauche ich?
-Welche Grafischen Programme gibt es zum diesem bereich(möglichst kostenlos)?
-wo gibt es gute workshops oder tutorials?
-Wie mache ich das mit dem Sever gibt es da zu irgendwelche tutorials?

Wäre euch sehr dankbar für eure Antworten.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2010)

Sebi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo Leute ich habe Anfänger kentnisse in Java
> und will mich auf den bereich online games spiziealisieren
> ich will vom Anfänger zum Profi hoch arbeiten denn kein Meister fällt
> vom Himmel und ich muss zugeben das ich null Ahnung habe
> wie ich anfangen soll also wenn ihr also vorschläge habt dann schreibt mir



Da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen ;-)



> -Welche Engine brauche ich?


2D oder 3D? Bei 3D jMonkey, java3d...hier gibt es auch tutorials im Forum die dir beim Einstieg helfen können


> -Welche Grafischen Programme gibt es zum diesem bereich(möglichst kostenlos)?


2d? - Gimp
3d? - Blender 3d 


> -wo gibt es gute workshops oder tutorials?


Hier im Forum gibt es Tutorials + Links zu Spielentwicklung
2D-/3D-Techniken: PSD-Tutorial



> -Wie mache ich das mit dem Sever gibt es da zu irgendwelche tutorials?



Ja musst du halt lernen, aber das ganze wird nicht einfach, vor allem wenn es 3D werden soll. Unterschätze das ganze nicht.


----------



## Sebi (25. Apr 2010)

Danke für deine Antwort werde mir alles in ruhe durchlesen.


----------



## Empire Phoenix (25. Apr 2010)

Jep nciht unterschätzen, bin jetzt seit 1,5 Jahren dabei und langsam zeigen sich echte erfolge, netzwerkcode ist soweit halbwegs funktionable, Physic binding von jbullet verstanden, JME verstanden halbwegs ect. Gibt es je nach umfang extrem viel zu lernen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2010)

Nun ja jme hab ich grad so die getting started verstanden . Immerhin ich habs gepackt C4D-Models einzuladen. Aber naja. Ich habs dann iwann wieder aufgegeben: Zeitgründe. Versuche mich eher an netzwerkfähigen Programmen. Ich würde dir raten nicht alles auf einmal zu machen. Multithreading, 3D, Netzwerk, KI und Mathematik sind hier wohl ganz große schlagwörter, die du dir am besten nacheinander anschaust.

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Empire Phoenix (25. Apr 2010)

Für concepte empfehle ich mal alle artikel auf gamedev zu lesen die halbwegs interessant klingen zu den themen.


----------



## Sebi (26. Apr 2010)

Hi Leute hab grad euere Sachen gelesen
und ich weiss das das ein harter und langer Weg wir.
Könnt ihr mir für denn Anfang ein paar tipps geben.

wäre sehr nett danke.


----------



## Lowpass (26. Apr 2010)

Wenn Du in Java nur Anfängerkenntnisse hast, dann ist es sicher eine gute Idee, diese Kenntnisse erstmal ein bisschen auszubauen, z.B. mit diesem Online-Buch:

Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage)

Natürlich wirst Du einige der weiterführenden Themen einfach überspringen können - aber die wirst Du dann schon erkennen.

Dann ist es sicher eine gute Idee, wenn Du Themen, die für Dich relevant sind, durch Übungen und kleine Programme vertiefst und Dir richtig aneignest.

Parallel dazu werden noch andere Themen für Dich relevant, falls Du alles selber machen willst: eventuell wirst Du Deine Zeichenfähigkeiten ausbauen müssen - z.B. im Bereich "Charakter Design". Dazu wirst Du Dich wahrscheinlich auch eingehender mit Grafikprogrammen auseinandersetzen müssen. 

Dann wirst Du Dich noch mit dem Thema Sounds und Musik beschäftigen müssen. Wenn Du die Sache richtig (d.h. legal) angehen willst, dann wirst Du Dir legal Sound-Bibliotheken anschaffen oder Dich mit Musik-Software beschäftigen müssen...


----------



## Sebi (26. Apr 2010)

Danke für deinen Tipp ich werds mir mal anschauen.


----------

